# bee's wax pearls



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a bee question, but it may sound foolish. At the health food store, they have Bee's Wax pearls sold by the pound for about $5/lb. Is that simply bee's wax that has been shredded in a blender? It's white, feels like paraffin, and I want to make sure it is bees wax rather than shredded paraffin.

We use it to heat in a crock pot to dip feet into. Then you let it cool and pull off the wax. It's good for arthritic hands, makes feet look nice, etc.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I think about the only way you will find out if its 100% bees wax is to ask the store selling it .. even at that they may not know , unless its printed on the package some place .


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

You might make your own out of pure beeswax and see if it feels the same. I imagine some companies might use fillers to lessen their cost.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I sell pure bees wax for $5.00 a pound plus shipping if you take 3 pounds at a time. This is cosmitic grade capping wax, you can make lip balms and skin creams out of this stuff with out fear.










Shipping is $11.00 in the lower 48 states. I can pack 4 blocks in a box for that price with 3 day delivery time.

Reply to [email protected]


 Al


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Bumping this....Alleyyooper, trying to contact you! WTB some of your bee's wax. Please check your private e-mail or your HT e-mail.....Thanks!


----------

